

Want to stalk great white sharks in real time? There's an app for that. - andrewljohnson
http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/08/16/shark-week-a-new-app-that-lets-you-track-great-whites/

======
tikhon
built on parse! :-) </shameless plug>

~~~
andrewljohnson
Unexpected benefit of Parse - now watching number of downloads in real-time!

